# Access denied on certain websites



## hinesma61 (Jun 21, 2019)

Keep getting access denied on certain websites. Sites are Carnival, Wards and Old Navy. If we turn off wifi and use mobile data on our phones we can go to these sites. These are sites we have used in the past to make purchases and make payments. We have swapped out our modem/router and these sites will work for a day or so and then go back to denying. Have cleared browser history and that did not work. Have updated and ran numerous virus/malware scans. Have ran a bot scan. Have unchecked the option "Check for server certificate revocation” What else can we do?


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Was there an error message - what did it say exactly?


----------

